# Best stuff to clean laminate flooring?



## gracielagata

A hopefully easy question- 
what do you guys clean/wash your laminate flooring with?
No matter what I have used, I always seem to get a decent dirt film left behind.

I will admit, I haven't tried to good ol' bucket method yet on this floor (tho in the past in other houses, I didn't think it was that great either).
I just do the swiffer stick mop with rags and vinegar spray or Simple Green spray. Or the hands and knees washcloth and same chemicals. 
I *alway* get a nasty film! 

Any ideas?! 

Thanks!


----------



## sriston

I use my Shark steam mop on my real hardwood flooring and my laminated wood flooring. The steam mop does a great job; gets the floors clean as a whistle with no residue left behind.


----------



## gracielagata

I had one of those about 4 years ago. It was the 3 way vacuum style, and it applied way too much water, so I took it back. I had kinda forgotten about them since then... I might have to look again and get one. I hate the way the floors look! How long until you ned up with animal prints or footprints and have to clean again?


----------



## sriston

I mop about once a week or so. Our floors are a flat finish, so they don't show dust, footprints, etc. Most of the time I just use the dustmop everyday.


----------



## gracielagata

Thanks! I don't know if ours are flat or not. I just know that no matter how I clean them, or how often, they show footprints and any marks. They are only a year old, and have done it from the day we put them in. It was the same thing in houses we rented in the past... Guess it is just our family and pets, lol!
I think I will go the steam cleaner route, if my husband doesn't divorce me in the process! lol


----------



## Taylor R.

I use diluted white vinegar. It doesn't streak like a lot of commercial cleaners do. Once a week I get down on my hands and knees and scrub, but most days I just grab a rag, soak it with the vinegar and water, and stick it on my Swiffer.


----------



## jesirose

The "Hoover Floormate" - it's like a wet vac, it's got scrubby bristles, you use hot water with a little soap. I alternate between soap and vinegar. It dries the floor too.

It's the best cleaning tool I've ever owned.


----------



## SageLady

You should only use water! And then dry with a towel....it will look perfect.

When we purchased our laminate floor we were told by a "floor expert" that water was the only thing that should be used to clean a laminate floor. He was correct....other cleaners will ruin the finish, as some of my friend and neighbors will attest to. Our laminate floor still looks great 9 years later.


----------



## willow_girl

Ammonia on a Swiffer mop with microfiber cloths.

The secret, IMO, is to vacuum (NOT sweep) the floor very thoroughly before mopping.


----------



## gracielagata

Thanks all! 
I have tried the Floormate in a diff. house... it let out way too much water for my liking. I did call the company that put our floors in, and they told me that a steam mop could void the warranty if it damages it. He is in agreement with the water only or ammonia or vinegar cleaning method. He says that I am possibly expecting too much from the floors. I said we have lived in 5 or 6 houses with laminate and I have *never* liked how it looks after I clean, using all sorts of stuff. There is always footprints showing, or a sort of film I can rub my fingers in... according to him that is actually clean, but the shine of the floor causes it to look this way? Either way, I guess no steam mop for me. Sticking with the hands and knees and water cleaning.... and maybe do it more often! lol Maybe that will fix it?!
Oh well! Thanks everyone!


----------



## sriston

I can tell you for sure that the shine of the floor makes every little thing stick out like a sore thumb. My sister also has real hardwoods and laminate wood, and she choose a high gloss finish. I am so thankful that I saw her floors before we got our floors because although the gloss finish is stunning, every paw print, dust, etc. show. When she mops (using only water), even dried water droplets will show. After seeing that, instead of selecting a gorgeous shine finish, we selected a flat, no shine finish. My floors don't show anything, thank goodness.

I have used my steam mop for 3 years on my floors, and there is no damage from the steam mop. However, the quality of the flooring (like everything else) may make a difference in the durability.


----------



## gracielagata

sriston said:


> I can tell you for sure that the shine of the floor makes every little thing stick out like a sore thumb. My sister also has real hardwoods and laminate wood, and she choose a high gloss finish. I am so thankful that I saw her floors before we got our floors because although the gloss finish is stunning, every paw print, dust, etc. show. When she mops (using only water), even dried water droplets will show. After seeing that, instead of selecting a gorgeous shine finish, we selected a flat, no shine finish. My floors don't show anything, thank goodness.
> 
> I have used my steam mop for 3 years on my floors, and there is no damage from the steam mop. However, the quality of the flooring (like everything else) may make a difference in the durability.


Exactly! Ours aren't mega shiny, but still I see marks! I cleaned them 2 times yesterday, nope, still hate the way they look! Urgh.
As for the quality- I assume these are higher ones. They came from a floor store. They installed. But I am sure that ALL companies are going to use anything to pin on you if something happens, you know?


----------



## SageLady

First vacuum them on floor setting (of course), then mop with water only, then dry with a towel. If you don't do that third step of drying them, in my opinion, they will always look bad....


----------



## gracielagata

SageLady said:


> First vacuum them on floor setting (of course), then mop with water only, then dry with a towel. If you don't do that third step of drying them, in my opinion, they will always look bad....


I def. agree with the last step! I kinda did that this last go round- I cleaned with vinegar water, while drying at same time. Then i cleaned with plain water, drying at same time... still have smears. I wonder if it will take a few more go's of this to fix it.


----------



## smallbore

I've had my laminate floor for 5 years now. It's low-gloss. I use a Hoover Floormate. I use the machine because it is easier since I have a herniated disc. It vacuums, washes, and more importantly - DRIES the floor. If you do not dry it you will have a problem with water spots. I use the solution the machine suggests. I have not had any problems.


----------



## SageLady

gracielagata said:


> I def. agree with the last step! I kinda did that this last go round- I cleaned with vinegar water, while drying at same time. Then i cleaned with plain water, drying at same time... still have smears. I wonder if it will take a few more go's of this to fix it.


Use a regular old fashion sponge mop with a bucket of water (after vacuuming first) - then mop the floor. After you are done mopping the floor, go back with towels and dry completely. This is the only way you are going to have a perfect looking floor...

If you used commercial products already - I think you mentioned Simple Green in your OP you may have a build up of product on your floor already, which may have harmed the finish. Again, you should never use any chemicals on your laminate floor.


----------



## KyMama

The cleaning recipe I've been using in a spray bottle is 1 part vinegar, 1 part alcohol and 1 part water. Lightly spray on floor and mop with microfiber mop. 

That being said, after a few months I started getting streaks. The mop pads were not getting clean enough when I washed them so I had to soak and scrub them by hand to get them clean. And I have to change them halfway through mopping my living room, the hallway and a clean one for each of the bedrooms. I don't know about y'all, but I don't want to spend that much time just to mop my floors. So I bought this mop/bucket and it spins it out enough that I'm using it on my laminate floors with no problem. (Just don't tell my DH because he works at the store where we bought the floor and insists that I use the mop from there.) I'm adding a cap full of Fabuloso in the mop water, just enough to make it smell good. It seems to be working pretty good as long as I spin the mop enough, if not I get water spots. 

HTH


----------

